# Wings over Camarillo 2014



## evangilder (Aug 28, 2014)

The Wings over Camarillo show was last weekend. They had some great aircraft there, including a P-51A. Here are some samples:

*A6M3 Zero*






*B-25 Mitchell "Executive Sweet"*





* Chuck Aaron in the Red Bull helicopter*





*T-6 from the Condor Squadron*





* Freshly restored Gypsy Moth. This one is gorgeous!*





*P-51A*





*Spitfire Mk.XIV*





*USMC paratroopers jumping from "D-Day Doll", which is a veteran of the Normandy drops*





This is a small sampling. You can find more on my website at Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Wings Over Camarillo Airshow 2014-

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 28, 2014)

Magnificent as usual. Thanks for posting.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. The paratroopers jumping out of a D-Day veteran aircraft was a highlight for me.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice Eric! The P-51A B-25 would have looked great together


----------



## A4K (Aug 28, 2014)

Great photos Eric!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2014)

Beaut shots Erich, and I agree about the para drop. I'd love to have had the opportunity to jump from a C-47 / 'Dak' - too old and knackered now though !!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2014)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2014)

The C-47 is in better condition than Terry!

Great pics Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2014)

Cheers guys.


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Beaut shots Erich, and I agree about the para drop. I'd love to have had the opportunity to jump from a C-47 / 'Dak' - too old and knackered now though !!


Me too Dogsbody on both counts !

Like the Spitfire XIV


----------

